# Bulbophyllum phalaenopsis



## goods (Feb 6, 2016)

Picked up these two big plants from Peter as a birthday treat to myself. I'm really impressed by the size and quality of these, especially for the price I paid! 

I would assume that these are pretty close to blooming size. They will likely just need to put out a few more growths. Peter, if you see this, I'd love to hear your opinion on that and also see some photos from the parent plants of these (I'm assuming they're divisions.)











I'm surprised by the difference in leaf width in the two plants


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 6, 2016)

Thank you. These were imported from Taiwan in November. They are divisions and should be mature size. I have bloomed Bulb phalaenopsis with shorter leaf. These are not difficult to grow at all. I kept them in my greenhouse where it is humid. I allow the moss to dry out completely before I water them. 
These new imports I left them dry off and lightly moist the moss with 1 TBS seaweed extract per gallon. I list them as they start to show sign of new growth. 
I just love the leaves on these and I am aware the flowers have a strong foul odor. It's only unpleasant if one is to take a whiff standing in front of the flower. In my experience and guests who visited my greenhouse, they do not detect any odor. On the other hand my greenhouse is 1500 square feet and has good air circulation during the day. I would imagine the odor can be a problem if a flowering plant is left in an area with little or no air movement. Then the fragrance would fill up the room. 

Here are photos of my big plant that I have for years now.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 6, 2016)

bigleaf said:


> I just love the leaves on these and I am aware the flowers have a strong foul odor. It's only unpleasant if one is to take a whiff standing in front of the flower. In my experience and guests who visited my greenhouse, they do not detect any odor. On the other hand my greenhouse is 1500 square feet and has good air circulation during the day. I would imagine the odor can be a problem if a flowering plant is left in an area with little or no air movement. Then the fragrance would fill up the room.



One gets used to the odor if you have dogs and/or baby...


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 7, 2016)

Those are monsters already. Good luck with them.


----------

